# hunter ceiling fan



## kpster (Jan 15, 2007)

hi!

i have a hunter ceiling fan with lights and remote controller (battery).  recently when turning on the fan via the wall switch, the light comes on momentarily then flashes on and off.  sometimes the fan comes on "high".  the remote works sporadically and may or may not turn the fan off and never turns the lights off. 

what is going on?  any thoughts? 
thanks!


----------



## cibula11 (Jan 16, 2007)

I also have a hunter ceiling fan.  Unfortunately (or fortunately if you're me) I have not had the same issue.  I could guess one of two things.  On your remote sensor (the black box that you wire in) there is an antenna.  The remote might not be able to pick up the signal from the remote.  Either that, or you have a bad connection with your wiring to the remote.  If I were you....I would try to connect the wiring.  If you are sure that this could not be  the problem, call the manufacturer and ask if they have had similar problems.  Hope that helps


----------



## kpster (Jan 23, 2007)

thanks for the info.  we think we may have figured out at least the solution tho i'm not sure of the "why".

if we leave the wall switch on and operate the fan and lite via the remote, all is fine.  no flashing or other crazy fan behaviors.  works for us but i have no idea why!


----------



## Rustedbird (Jan 25, 2007)

I had a light burn out in my remote Hunter fan. Now the lights just stay on. I'm of the thought that remotes are useless anyway. Just keep getting lost. Then you can't turn it off or worse, turn it on, and only the feline knows where it is. My last one, I just went with a special wall switch.


----------



## cibula11 (Jan 25, 2007)

Now that I think about it, our light switch has to be a certain way too.  Its weird but at least it works.


----------

